# Bruit des derniers PowerMac



## HmJ (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous. Voila, je resiste de moins en moins a l'achat d'un bon gros PowerMac pour la maison, 2x2.3 GHz ou Quad. Tous ca parce que j'adore le Cinema Display 30" et la photo - en amateur fortune certes.

Si j'ai pu tester les PowerMac en univers professionnel, ce n'etaient pas les tous derniers modeles, et ils etaient plutot bruyants. Mais vous savez ce que c'est, rien ne vaut un test in situ loin de la folie des bureaux. Mon imperatif : mon appart n'est pas grand et l'ordi est allume tout le temps. Si j'ai bache mon PC AMD dual core pour un Mini, c'etait d'abord pour mieux dormir. Je ne voudrais pas revenir en arriere, meme si je me doute que ce sera moins confortable de toute facon.

Merci de m'eclairer de vos lanternes, en toute impartialite. Peut-etre connaissez-vous un bon site web consacre a la chose, ce que je n'ai pas trouve. Je sais aussi qu'il existe de nouveaux Mini et iMac, mais si je change d'ordi, un 24" serait le minimum. Et si vraiment ca ne colle pas, j'attendrai les versions Intel. Ce qui serait dommage.


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous. Voila, je resiste de moins en moins a l'achat d'un bon gros PowerMac pour la maison, 2x2.3 GHz ou Quad. Tous ca parce que j'adore le Cinema Display 30" et la photo - en amateur fortune certes.
> 
> Si j'ai pu tester les PowerMac en univers professionnel, ce n'etaient pas les tous derniers modeles, et ils etaient plutot bruyants. Mais vous savez ce que c'est, rien ne vaut un test in situ loin de la folie des bureaux. Mon imperatif : mon appart n'est pas grand et l'ordi est allume tout le temps. Si j'ai bache mon PC AMD dual core pour un Mini, c'etait d'abord pour mieux dormir. Je ne voudrais pas revenir en arriere, meme si je me doute que ce sera moins confortable de toute facon.
> 
> Merci de m'eclairer de vos lanternes, en toute impartialite. Peut-etre connaissez-vous un bon site web consacre a la chose, ce que je n'ai pas trouve. Je sais aussi qu'il existe de nouveaux Mini et iMac, mais si je change d'ordi, un 24" serait le minimum. Et si vraiment ca ne colle pas, j'attendrai les versions Intel. Ce qui serait dommage.


Bonjour HmJ,

Je viens de changer mon G5 mono 1,8 Ghz contre le dernier PowerMac Dual Core 2,3 Ghz et ce qui m'a frappé en premier c'est le silence de celui ci. En effet celui que j'avais avant était nettement plus bruyant.
Sinon, niveau rapidité il n'y a pas photo. Je lui ai mis 2,5 Go de RAM et a mon gout il est assez rapide.
Voilà, j'espère que je t'aurai renseigné.
Cordialement.


----------



## baki (8 Mars 2006)

Salut ! J'ai un dualcore 2 Ghz qui est tout le temps allumé. Je dors tranquillement dans la même pièce que le Powermac. Le bruit généré ressemble à un doux ronronnement. Le seul moment où ça s'énerve un peu c'est pendant la gravure. Le graveur est une vraie soufflerie. Donc tranquille pour dormir, une berceuse


----------



## HmJ (8 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup a tous les deux ! Diable, le banquier va en faire une tronche. Bon alors, dual ou quad ?


----------



## baki (8 Mars 2006)

En ce qui concerne le bruit du Quad, je ne sais pas. Ya un fil sur la Quad en dessous qui dit qu'il faut faire attention à la 7800 GT assez buyante et necessité de changer le ventilo.
En tout cas, fais-toi plaisir puique ton banquier est d'accord.


----------



## baki (8 Mars 2006)

En ce qui concerne le bruit du Quad, je ne sais pas. Ya un fil sur le Quad en dessous qui dit qu'il faut faire attention à la 7800 GT assez buyante et necessité de changer le ventilo.
En tout cas, fais-toi plaisir puisque ton banquier est d'accord.


----------



## Ayce (8 Mars 2006)

Concernant le bruit de mon Quad, que j'ai depuis 2 jours, je peux dire que j'attends seulement le bruit de l'alim. qui reste tout à fait acceptable. Certes, je ne peux pas dire que se soit le silence absolu, mais comparé à mon ancien G4 MDD, c'est beaucoup plus reposant. Maintenant, dire comment le niveau sonore va évoluer avec le temps, je ne sais pas, car quand c'est neuf ça va, c'est toujours avec le temps que le bruit monte en régime....


----------



## danifi (8 Mars 2006)

Salut ai un G5 2ghz dual core,le bruit est très doux petit volume et fréquence assez basses pas de sifflements.C'est très agréable.
Bien du plaisir.
Ciao.


----------



## HmJ (9 Mars 2006)

Bon, c'est note. C'est marrant, j'avais pu lire a droite a gauche sur le net que c'etait beaucoup plus bruyant que ca. Bon, je laisse filer encore quelques semaines, histoire de voir si rien n'arrive sur le refurb. Merci.


----------



## baki (9 Mars 2006)

ils parlaient peut-etre des bipro. ?
Comparé à un macmini, c'est sûr, ça fait du bruit mais c'est léger et plutôt agréable.


----------



## bouojcha (11 Mars 2006)

Ayce a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le bruit de mon Quad, que j'ai depuis 2 jours, je peux dire que j'attends seulement le bruit de l'alim. qui reste tout à fait acceptable. Certes, je ne peux pas dire que se soit le silence absolu, mais comparé à mon ancien G4 MDD, c'est beaucoup plus reposant. Maintenant, dire comment le niveau sonore va évoluer avec le temps, je ne sais pas, car quand c'est neuf ça va, c'est toujours avec le temps que le bruit monte en régime....




Ahlala, à croire que lorsqu'on a les moyens de s'offrir du G5 2ghz dual core, mac mini ou autres nouveautés, c'est juste pour les regarder luire dans la nuit...:rateau: 
La solution c'est d'avoir quelqu'un qui partage votre lit mais qui débranche les cables sauvagement pour dormir


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2006)

bouojcha a dit:
			
		

> Ahlala, à croire que lorsqu'on a les moyens de s'offrir du G5 2ghz dual core, mac mini ou autres nouveautés, c'est juste pour les regarder luire dans la nuit...:rateau:
> La solution c'est d'avoir quelqu'un qui partage votre lit mais qui débranche les cables sauvagement pour dormir



Mouais. Mais 1) au Japon les apparts sont quand meme vachement plus petits, et le controle du bruit devient important pour les sensibles et 2) j'interdis a qui que ce soit de couper mes telechargements de musique du XVIIeme et Dixieland (libres de droits).

Autre possibilte : le geek n'a pas de copine


----------

